# Maybe Not For Me



## Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi 
Started on my quest and found that in the section Basic  I have probably found my answer am I suitable to own a Vizsla
it's a talk with Deborah meadon off Dragons Den
http://intellidogs.com/blog/talk-to-your-dog/comment-page-1/#comment-14232 not good at this so hope it's worked
She says that a look can upset a V and if I understood her she said even the tone of your voice can turn them in to a nervous wreck so if they are really this fragile I don't think I would be the right person for this Breed...... I would be the one who would ended up a nervous wreck 
I'm hoping maybe I have got it wrong :-[ and they are the companion dog I wanted


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good decision. A Vizsla (Hungarian Pointer) is not really much of a companion dog. There are MUCH better choices.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/versatile-vizsla.html

Jenny Hawthorn from New Zealand did a great write up of the "too soft" Vizsla as a hunting dog.

"Time and time again I hear it said, “The Hungarian Vizsla is too soft to be a good hunting dog”. And to those who say it, I agree totally. However for those who look beyond the soft front and accept it I am more likely to point out what an awesome hunting dog the Vizsla can be when treated and trained correctly. Paradoxically, the soft dog is also as hard as nails!"

Another excerpt:

"So, a soft dog? Yes, if you consider one who likes to stay close to its beloved owner soft. Yes, if you consider one that sits on laps and does not understand why it should be out in the yard if you are in the house soft. Yes, if you consider one that will cringe at some historical harsher training methods soft. But not in its ability to go all day; not in its enthusiasm to work; not in its willingness to go through thickest cover or coldest water to find and retrieve game. Once the Vizsla owner comes to understand that they have a companion hunter, a friend with them in the bush, out on the tussock, or by the riverbanks, life just keeps getting better. Those who want a tool they can train and work and put away in kennels when not in use will never want nor appreciate the Vizsla. "

RBD


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

my 2 c. 

I think it comes down to the line and the litter, and then the pup. I believe that every litter has a few shy guys, some confident folks, and a little in between. 

We sought the confident of 3 litters, and narrowed it to 2 - we always get our pups in the spring after the fall take - gives you a little more to choose from if you can connect with the breeders (lots of email and phone conversations and applications). If you're willing to do the leg work I think you can find a confident V with very little propensity to slip into a shy or nervous type of dog. 

THAT said, when you get your pup its obviously all about the upbringing - at the dog park you'll often see what are considered to be "dangerous" or "dominant" types, completely happy and open to each new person and their world. You see the same type of dog a minute later, different owner, different training (maybe lack of) and that dog is agressive and unsure of themselves. Quicker fuse to burn...

The vet always says that ours is not like the others they've seen - usually shy and timid. I think it's down to the pup - and then upbrining from there. Just be smart about it - they can't ALLLL be like that or no one would have them as good working dogs.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

My boy does not shake when our tone has changed or whatever. My mom's Doberman, however, DOES shake like that. It can be frustrating at times, even when you are not raising your voice or anything but she is apparently nervous or shaky and she basically shuts down and just cowers into the bedroom. Its weird and I am not always sure how to help her stop it. Or how to prevent it.

That being said, my Vizsla is a VERY intuitive dog, probably the most perceptive dog I've ever met. I feel like he thinks like I do sometimes, like a human. I hope that I am explaining myself right. I feel that his feelings get hurt like a humans do. I may be crazy lol.

The "tough as nails" thing is completely true for Cole. He is a dedicated, strong, loyal, resilient and as a post recently showed, versatile dog. 

So, I DO believe every dog is different. It may be tough trying to get EXACTLY what you want but you'll get close!! Good luck!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not as wordy as others, but I guess my mantra would be, "treat 'em, not beat 'em"


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As others have pointed out (NeverGiveUp did so very well)- each dog is different and I think that's the crux of each breed, including Vs. I have seen and heard of Vs who do shudder when you raise your voice, whereas my boy doesn't do so at all. One of the women at our vet raises and breeds Vs and has told us many, many times that our boy is everything a V should be- confident, eager to please, curious, and dedicated. I think each dog (non-vizslas included) can be confident and dedicated but you need to help bring that out in them.

I just listened to the entire podcast and think it was informative, but I think that she's sharing her knowledge based on her Vs. Clearly her one pup is quite nervous with shouting but that doesn't mean that every V will be that way- it's just her experience with her dogs. Your dog will be what you make them. If training starts early and is consistant then you will build and craft a wonderful companion but it's a delicate balance to your dog's needs and you really have to be in tune with what your dog's needs are. If they react negatively to shouting then you need to find another means of communication that is positive and creates results. I believe this breed is sensitive and you can overdo things which is why you need to reflect on yourself as much as you reflect on the behavior of the dog.

Our boy is my first V so I'm not an expert by any means, but I think if you work hard to understand the breed first and then understand your dog you will be happy. It's a commitment and it takes work, no doubt. Everything we've put into our pup and will continue to put into our pup has created easily the best dog I've ever had and one of the best that I've ever been around. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Best I can describe a vizslas sensitivity is; they're just too smart to be treated like tool, show them what you expect and they'll quickly fallow suit. Constancy is the key. 

Quick example on trainability; at 3 months I taught Mika how to heel by simply holding the leash behind me so her head was next to my leg and repeating heel. after a few yards I would give the release command and allow her to walk ahead of me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Compared to other hunting breeds they are soft on training. Its time, patiences, repetition, and being consistent that train a vizsla. They hunt as your partner.
They don't do well if your yank and pull kinda person.
They are sometimes to smart for their own good and remember everything. The good and the bad.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an example of how the Vizsla memory works: I've had Willie for just about four years now. He had been picked up as a stray by Animal Control. Every single time I get out the broom to give the kitchen floor a sweep, Willie puts his ears into that "worried dog" position, cowers and hides. Reassurance does not seem to help. I have no doubt whatsoever that during Willie's "lost period" some unkind person broomed him. Trust me, I have NEVER touched him or threatened him in any way with a broom. Usually I now try to sweep the floor when he is outside hunting, so as not to bring up his bad memories! It makes me very sad to think that someone did that to him when he is such a loving creature.


----------



## Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you for your replies you have put the owning of a Vizsla into perspective and though I don’t go round shouting at my dog I was concerned that a look could be a problem for them ……I don’t own any land and I live in a town ……also would I be doing the Vizsla a disservice as I wouldn’t be doing any of the things it was breed for ………I would do competitive Obedience if it was interested waste of time trying to teach a dog obedience if it doesn’t want to do it..... and like I said before my dog first and foremost would be a companion who would have all the exercise and love it needed but wouldn’t be used for hunting …….I’m in no rush for another dog so I will keep doing my homework and if in a few years I think I can do this breed of dog justice I will have one 
My Dobermann girl is not the most outgoing dog but through letting her do things at her own pace she has become more confident with age ……ok I will admit I think she’s the best ;D but then again I think we all own the best dog


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

Ann,
"The Right Dog for You" is a great book to use as a guide to help determine the four- legged companion that will fit the best with your lifestyle and temperaments. Sounds like any dog will do well with you but which would do the best. Proud that you are doing the research. 

Wish more would. 

As we get close to Christmas, I dread the "Christmas Puppies" that the kids get with a cute red ribbon around it. Then a few weeks later, after the excitement wears off, becomes "That **** dog! Why did I let you talk me into getting _that thing _anyway!" :-\

RBD


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

As its already been stated, the V will be a true partner to you and will do everything with you, but it takes a lot of wrench time. They are very smart, extremely perceptive and quick learners, but pretty needy. They require a lot of exercise, on and off leash as they are extremely high energy dogs ( my guy needs at least 3-4 hrs per day of hard work). Their desire to please their humans is extremely high. If they are not worked hard and are left to their own devices they can become pretty destructive. Its amazing to see them work. the V is a true hunter. As a team he knows what I'm thinking and has become my greatest hunting partner. I rarely have to give vocal commands, as a look will tell him what I expect of him. I take my V everywhere with me because I can't stand leaving him at home alone. He's my greatest friend (the Mrs gets a little jealous at times). How you raise, train and work them is paramount to their demeanor and outlook on life. My guy is fearless, but I had to teach him to be so. I'm not harsh with my guy, but I am very stern. They need a strong authority figure to truly succeed. If you are willing to put in the work, a V will be your greatest friend


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: Maybe Not For Me*



redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html
> 
> As we get close to Christmas, I dread the "Christmas Puppies" that the kids get that after the excitement wears off becomes "that **** dog, why did we get that thing anyway!"
> 
> RBD


RBD, its funny you mention that because yesterday I contacted all the V rescue clubs here in the southeast. I told them that i am very interested in rescuing a Christmas turnover pup.


----------



## Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you RBD this point hit home _Sounds like any dog will do well with you but which would do the best_…… that’s going to be my mantra from now on........ will read the book you sugested thanks for everyones input 
Ann


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I would highly recommend going to a dog show for multiple breeds. There you can meet all the pups and also have honest conversations with the breeders. It's a great place to see all your options.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a great suggestion, threefsh! The first time I ever saw a Vizsla was on television, while watching the Westminster Kennel Club dog show. Then I met some "in person" at the Detroit Kennel Club dog show.  Of course, you get to meet other breeds this way, as well.


----------

